# Medtronic pump supplies problems?



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi All, 

I'm a Medtronic pump user and am having a problem obtaining my most recent canula supplies. I have now run out.
The order is over a week late and Medtronic apparantly do not hold any stock in the UK, so it comes from Belgium.
I've been variously told that it might be stuck in customs or that UPS have it but they cant get any tracking details....
I'm very aware that I was daft not to stock up in adavance of Brexit, but I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this problem?
I do have insulin pens for my fast acting insulin, but not for slow acting - should I get these prescribed via my GP or from the Pump clinic?
Is anyone aware of any Uk stocks of these canulas that I could access ( part number MMT 399A, 60 cm, 6mm)? 
If I can't get the slow acting insulin quickly, is there a recommended procedure for getting by on just fast acting? 

All thoughts appreciated!

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 13, 2021)

I am not on a pump but I would imagine that your pump team or GP must be able to help, you cannot be left in this situation it sounds quite urgent.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

@Bryan what cannulas do you use? I'm sure some of us can help out.
Have you discussed with medtronic using a different infusion set?

Oh and yes I've had plenty of issues regarding supplies before, and always make sure I have at least a full box of sets and cartridges when I order.


----------



## helli (Jan 13, 2021)

@Bryan you are not the first Medtronic user experiencing problems getting supplies. 
Unfortunately, it is a reminder to make sure we order well ahead but also to have an alternative to pumping.


----------



## Markp (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I raised this as a concern yesterday as I contacted Medtronic last Monday 04/01/2021 and had one box left use approximately three sets per week 
I have insulin pens and Humalin pens also prescribed by GP my equipment runs out in 2 weeks 
I contacted both the hospital Medtronic and then both my MPs and as I live in wales emailed the Senydd 
advise given was if run out to admit myself to hospital which is not the best advice if honest as want to avoid hospitals if possible.
re extra supplies have one month but already ten days in 
also have humalin pens but this is not my point the concern I have is the Goverment has advised that insulin is a priority medicine but have the actually thought about the equipment you need to administ it with ie insulin infusion sets and insulin pens etc


----------



## grovesy (Jan 13, 2021)

Markp said:


> Hi everyone
> I raised this as a concern yesterday as I contacted Medtronic last Monday 04/01/2021 and had one box left use approximately three sets per week
> I have insulin pens and Humalin pens also prescribed by GP my equipment runs out in 2 weeks
> I contacted both the hospital Medtronic and then both my MPs and as I live in wales emailed the Senydd
> ...


If you read at @Pumper_Sue  reply she has always had problems with their deliveries!


----------



## Maco (Jan 13, 2021)

What I don’t understand is why they don’t hold stock in the UK when they have distribution centres in the Uk. When I did my training last Thursday she said if you ever need emergency supplies you have a warehouse in Leeds (I’m from Durham) so they could pretty much get them to me next day.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 13, 2021)

Maco said:


> What I don’t understand is why they don’t hold stock in the UK when they have distribution centres in the Uk. When I did my training last Thursday she said if you ever need emergency supplies you have a warehouse in Leeds (I’m from Durham) so they could pretty much get them to me next day.


That is strange!


----------



## Maco (Jan 13, 2021)

grovesy said:


> That is strange!


 Certainly is, when my new pump and supplies got sent to me it got dispatched from the Netherlands then to Germany then over to the UK.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi all, thanks for your support and suggestions. I now have a some cannulas from the Pump clinic so just need to learn how to use them as they are dfferent from my current ones. 
Seems to me we need to persuade Medtronic (and other pump manufacturers) to warehouse and supply from the UK now that Brexit has happened? Anyone up for a campaign?


----------



## Maco (Jan 13, 2021)

Bryan said:


> Hi all, thanks for your support and suggestions. I now have a some cannulas from the Pump clinic so just need to learn how to use them as they are dfferent from my current ones.
> Seems to me we need to persuade Medtronic (and other pump manufacturers) to warehouse and supply from the UK now that Brexit has happened? Anyone up for a campaign?


@Bryan, Medtronic 100% have a warehouse & distribution set up in the Uk. I just don’t understand the logistics why they don’t ship us supplies from there


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Maco said:


> @Bryan, Medtronic 100% have a warehouse & distribution set up in the Uk. I just don’t understand the logistics why they don’t ship us supplies from there


It probably has a lot to do with medtronic taking on far to much without the back up to cope. They made sure another pump company stopped selling pumps about 12 years ago. Even then the Cozmo pump was 100% better than the cr*p we have now. They have also taken over Animas. There's been major issues with the quality and quantity of supplies from medtronic for a very long time.


----------



## Maco (Jan 13, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It probably has a lot to do with medtronic taking on far to much without the back up to cope. They made sure another pump company stopped selling pumps about 12 years ago. Even then the Cozmo pump was 100% better than the cr*p we have now. They have also taken over Animas. There's been major issues with the quality and quantity of supplies from medtronic for a very long time.



Can’t comment on the 600 series pumps, but im using the new 780G & it’s fantastic. Guardian 3 CGM also works perfect & it’s very accurate to my meter readings.


----------



## helli (Jan 14, 2021)

Just received email from DUK including a link to this about Brexit and supplies





						Brexit and diabetes
					

If you’re living with or affected by diabetes, we know you might be worried about how Brexit and leaving the EU may affect things like your diabetes medicines, particularly insulin supplies. How could Brexit affect diabetes? The UK is no longer a member of the European Union (EU) and the...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				



which mentions that "Medical devices (including diabetes technology) are also included in the government's plans to protect supplies."
If you are experiencing problems with diabetes technology such as pump supplies, it may be worthwhile talking to the Diabetes Helpline and get DUK's support to highlight that these supplies have not been protected as per the government plans.


----------



## Markp (Jan 14, 2021)

Good evening everyone just to give you all an update 
i have emailed Vaugh Gethan Health minister for Wales and Vicki Howells AM where I live I recieved a telephone call from Miss Howells office advising they would me raising the issues with UPS in respect of supplies being provided.
my diabetic team have provided on box of infusions sets and reservoirs and surprise surprise Metronic provided one single box of reservoirs which serve no purpose without the infusion set (so will bespeaking to Metronic in the morning) the reservoir appears to have come from the UK
i also collected additional Humin I today as already have some but based on not knowing when UPS and customs will be sorted better to havd Supplies than not.
my advise it to contact your local MP or Assembly Member and specifiaclly ask what actions they will take to remedy the delay in essential medical equipment being provided to  patients


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 14, 2021)

I spoke to Medtronic yesterday who assured me that they are clearing the backlog.  DUK also contacted them and I have flagged this up with the CareLink.  I suspect that they have more clout than us as individuals.  I shall keep a watch and see how long it takes me to get my sensors, as well as cannulas.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes I had an email today saying that Diabetes UK have been in contact with DSHC and the pump companies about this after receiving several calls.

Seems to be a short term paperwork hiccup rather than a manufacturing or supply problem as such.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi Bryan,
This too happened to me just over a week ago, supplies were held in Donnington (customs) after coming from Holland/Germany. I kept receiving emails from UPS giving me an estimated delivery date and 4 hour time window, this happened for 5 consecutive days! Still no delivery, after 9 days they arrived! Something to consider if ordering consumables, don’t leave it until the last minute (as I do sometimes!) and expect delivery between 2 and 3 days! 


Bryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a Medtronic pump user and am having a problem obtaining my most recent canula supplies. I have now run out.
> The order is over a week late and Medtronic apparantly do not hold any stock in the UK, so it comes from Belgium.
> ...


----------



## Maco (Jan 18, 2021)

Little update from me, order placed Thursday & just had an email saying it’s being delivered tomorrow. So 3 working days if it actually arrives.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 18, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Hi Bryan,
> This too happened to me just over a week ago, supplies were held in Donnington (customs) after coming from Holland/Germany. I kept receiving emails from UPS giving me an estimated delivery date and 4 hour time window, this happened for 5 consecutive days! Still no delivery, after 9 days they arrived! Something to consider if ordering consumables, don’t leave it until the last minute (as I do sometimes!) and expect delivery between 2 and 3 days!


Can’t comment specifically on Medtronic, but whichever pump company we’ve been with we always reorder supplies as soon as we open the last box, which is usually a month’s worth. Then hopefully you’ve got enough to get you through if there are any delays.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, that is what I tend to do, but often I have to change my cannula every day, due to failures! I have never run out so far but on one occasion I was close! Haha


Sally71 said:


> Can’t comment specifically on Medtronic, but whichever pump company we’ve been with we always reorder supplies as soon as we open the last box, which is usually a month’s worth. Then hopefully you’ve got enough to get you through if there are any delays.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 18, 2021)

Just to share some more information on this,  Diabetes UK have received this from Medtronic:

_We would like to give you some clarification on Medtronic Diabetes supplies post-Brexit. 

Medtronic understands the situation concerning BREXIT on the movement of goods into the UK, may be causing you concern. We would like to reassure you that we have taken all of the necessary steps to mitigate potential delays of consumables, up to and after 1st January 2021. While Medtronic systems have moved over seamlessly, and we have processed record numbers of shipments to the UK, we are aware of some delays with UPS, the external courier contracted to provide our delivery service.  There was a coding error in the UPS system which occurred when the UK left the European Union on 31st December 2020 and this his has had an impact on a small number of deliveries. 

While we have resolved the issue with UPS, we would like to sincerely apologise for any confusion this error may have caused, and we are reaching out personally to those affected to ensure continuity of their supplies. Please be assured that Medtronic have no post-Brexit issues with customs, paperwork or stock at this time. 

We are confident in our post-Brexit arrangements, and as a precaution have additional emergency stock in the UK, and the diabetes community can be reassured that their supplies are safe and available as normal. 

We advise people to reorder goods before their last package of consumables runs out to ensure a smooth continuation of their therapy. To make this easier, Medtronic has recently introduced an automatic reorder system for registered users of our e-Shop. 

We know how important our products are to people managing their diabetes, and we take seriously the trust you place in us. We hope this message gives you the comfort you need during the time_.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Jan 19, 2021)

I've never had problems with them very quick delivery no items delayed phoned yesterday for order it's arriving tomorrow they have been fantastic


----------



## Maco (Jan 19, 2021)

Im having issues now, was due for delivery today. Now being told it’ll come tomorrow but it’s currently stuck at Dutch customs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2021)

So what was the excuse before brexit?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2021)

Maco said:


> Im having issues now, was due for delivery today. Now being told it’ll come tomorrow but it’s currently stuck at Dutch customs.


That seems to suggest that information they have given Diabetes UK , is not  correct.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2021)

Exactly what happened to me, came eventually though!


Maco said:


> Im having issues now, was due for delivery today. Now being told it’ll come tomorrow but it’s currently stuck at Dutch customs.


----------



## Maco (Jan 19, 2021)

@grovesy @Phil65 Not sure what went on with mine, it first cleared customs at 6pm yesterday. It then cleared customs again at 10pm & then finally cleared customs for a 3rd time 3pm today before departing Eindhoven at 10pm tonight.  Supposedly it’ll come tomorrow but from past experiences it’ll be at least another day.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2021)

Maco said:


> @grovesy @Phil65 Not sure what went on with mine, it first cleared customs at 6pm yesterday. It then cleared customs again at 10pm & then finally cleared customs for a 3rd time 3pm today before departing Eindhoven at 10pm tonight.  Supposedly it’ll come tomorrow but from past experiences it’ll be at least another day.


Sounds exactly the same as what happened to me!


----------



## Maco (Jan 19, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Sounds exactly the same as what happened to me!


Certainly an issue that needs sorting ASAP, I’ve been lucky my nee 780G was ordered just before Xmas & arrived New Year’s Eve. Dread to think the delays I would of had with it after new year


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2021)

Will be interesting to see if it turns up today.


----------



## Maco (Jan 20, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Will be interesting to see if it turns up today.


Nope not coming today, still in transit


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2021)

Maco said:


> Nope not coming today, still in transit


Oh no!


----------



## Maco (Jan 20, 2021)

@grovesy, that’s how good ups are. It’s just arrived, good job I was in


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2021)

Maco said:


> @grovesy, that’s how good ups are. It’s just arrived, good job I was in


I bet your are relived!


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey, everyone little update on my situation. UPS "lost" my parcel, so Medtronic sent me a new emergency order that should have been delivered yesterday by DHL. DHL said they knocked on my door and nobody was in, funny how they didn't leave a card either.  UPS did deliver the "lost" parcel yesterday so I have enough supplies, just going to have 6 months worth of supplies instead of my usual 3 months.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 21, 2021)

MrDaibetes said:


> Hey, everyone little update on my situation. UPS "lost" my parcel, so Medtronic sent me a new emergency order that should have been delivered yesterday by DHL. DHL said they knocked on my door and nobody was in, funny how they didn't leave a card either.  UPS did deliver the "lost" parcel yesterday so I have enough supplies, just going to have 6 months worth of supplies instead of my usual 3 months.



Thank goodness for that! Must be a huge relief


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 21, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thank goodness for that! Must be a huge relief


Deffo, just got to find where i can store them all.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 3, 2021)

So glad that I am not  alone with the supply issues it has been a constant battle forme since changing pumps last year


----------

